# KCS Dash-9 gets a battery



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

AirWire G2, Phoenix P5 and a 14.8V, 6400mAh Li-Ion battery.
I secured the battery and G2 cradle with Black Silicone Adhesive Sealant.










Battery switch, charging jack and P5 components.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice looking loco there


----------

